# Fracture Aftercare Codes



## Svirgilio (Jun 11, 2014)

I just wanted to get some opinions regarding when to code fracture aftercare codes.  I work for group of physicians and NP's who see patients in skilled nursing facilities.  A lot of these patients have had recent surgery for fractures while some have just had casts and braces.  Do we need to code the fracture aftercare codes for patients who did not have surgery for these fractures?  Example would be a patient who just had a splint or a collar or just a cast with no surgical repair.  I was not sure in these cases when to code just the fracture code or the fracture aftercare code.


----------



## AR2728 (Jun 11, 2014)

You would code the aftercare codes for follow up visits while the fracture is healing after the initial treatment.  The guidelines state:

"Fractures are coded using the aftercare codes for encounters after the patient has completed active treatment of the fracture and is receiving routine care for the fracture during the healing or recovery phase.  Examples of fracture aftercare are: cast change or removal, removal of ext. or int. fixation device, medication adjustment, and follow up visits following fracture treatment."


----------



## Svirgilio (Jun 11, 2014)

That explains it.  Thanks for your help.


----------

